# Higher Education VISA No further stay



## lyker (Oct 20, 2013)

Some students with higher student visa 573 may have "No further stay" condition applied on their visa. 

I am wondering in which conditions the immigration department will restrict the stay and do not allow requesting any other visa during the stage of study. Is it related to the risk management and what relations it has to ages?


----------

